# Tour de Julian Sat & Sun November 7th & 8th



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

28 to 55 mile road rides on Saturday. 11 to 22 mile MTB rides on Sunday. At Menghini Winery. Ride one days or both. Info at: http://www.julianactive.com/tour de julian.htm


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Unfortunately the Solvang prelude is on that weekend and I made reservations for that last year. Julian sounds like a fun ride.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a neat area to ride.


----------

